# Re-homing a retiring search dog



## redpaw123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Red Paw Re homing is an organization which Re-homes dogs that are retiring search dogs or sometimes dogs that have not made the grade as a detection dogs. We are not a re-homing centre and we only deal with dogs that we have taken into our establishment to train to be detection dogs. Therefore the dogs that we often have available are dogs such as Labradors, Springer, and German Sheppard's or cross breeds of theses types of dogs.

Search dogs usually retire from work from 8 to 10 years of age and on some occasions their handlers take them on. However, in some occasions the handlers are unable to take the dog on and therefore we have to find suitable loving homes for them.

Sadly, sometimes dogs don't make the grade to become a search dog. Once withdrawn from the training program, they are assessed for their suitability in the home environment. Although the dogs have not made it as search dogs this does not mean they will not make wonderful pets. Although they failed to make the grade from either a health, behavior or temperament reason the majority of theses dogs that need homes are lovely dogs that are just looking for that loving home.

*Please check out are Red Paw Re homing Page on Facebook or see are blog RED PAW REHOMING to see what we do [/B

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Red-Paw-Re-homing/224280437614245?sk=wall*


----------

